# Houserabbit and motorhome



## Splodge (Feb 22, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience of travelling with a houserabbit in a motorhome? I am doubtful that I should even consider the option - but if anyone else has had some success then I am happy to learn the tricks! 
Many thanks


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I suppose if it's used to noise, vibration, kids, dogs and hasn't got a weak heart it'd be OK!

I was horrified a few years ago to see a cage with 2 rabbits in it clamped to the front walk up of the waltzer at Blackpool pleasure beach. The din was indescribable, as were the crowds.

Rabbits must have been deaf as posts 'cos they never once turned a hair! If you think about them having to forage in thunderstorms etc, they can't be so wimpy. - Unless your ones have been used to wincyette pajamas and hot waterbottles that is.

Good luck. I am vegetarian so will not do the 'stew' jokes. - But I bet someone else will soon :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Why not, we travel with a parrot, and you know how highly strung they can be.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Not another one! My cousin travels with "Scotty". What next - special parroty meets???? :duckie: :duckie: :duckie:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

vardy said:


> Not another one! My cousin travels with "Scotty". What next - special parroty meets???? :duckie: :duckie: :duckie:


We have dog shows, why not have a pet show. It would be speicesist no to :wink:


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

:animalfish: :animalfish: :animalfish: :animalfish: :animalfish: :animalfish: :animalfish: :animalfish: :animalfish:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The key I would think would be "habituation". Get them used to it very gradually.

Perhaps they could spend a couple of nights in the motorhome while it is parked up. Then a couple more nights with you using all the appliances etc. A short trip or two around the block to see how they cope and you may be surprised!

An ex colleague of mine does do rabbit behaviour as well as dogs and cats. Not much call for it as most people won't pay for her time  

The main thing is, I think, to give them time to build up good associations with being in the motorhome before going on any major trips.

Best of Luck.

Pat


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Our last parrot travelled with us and didn't even notice the difference to home. The first time we took our Macaw with us she cried when we turned the lights out, but soon settled. My daughter took her pet mice with us for 2 weeks last year. 

Lets have a pet show rally


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We tried travelling with unusual pets in the past, but gave up after I was forced to sleep outside. 

Dougie.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Rabbits*

I am sure the French and Spaniards would love it. They eat them.
Quite partial to cooked Rabbit myself.

Steve


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*rabbits*

Hi pneumatician, just had baked rabbit, stuffed with the liver,kidney and breadcrumbs,infused with marmalade and Pineau des Charentes. 
curlyboy


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Rabbit*

Curlyboy, Sounds terrific and could well compete with my weekly penance of fish. We had grilled Tuna Steak.

Steve


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

To return to the original question - we had a house rabbit, Rosie, who we took with us quite a few times.
She didn't seem to mind the journey, although she nearly ended up under Steve's feet a couple of times and was in danger of being squashed by the clutch pedal, she soon learnt.
We always took her bowls and litter tray from home so that she had familiar things to use.
We put her on a lead when she was outside to make her easier to catch.
We never had any trouble, although we did have to watch out for dogs, on one memorable occasion a dog jumped out of the window of a caravan and came and tried to make friends with Rosie, she just ran under the van until the dog went away.
Sadly Rosie is no longer with us but she did make a good travelling companion, so don't leave your rabbit at home. 



Catherine


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh my goodness!! Rabbits and dogs! If you plan to let your rabbit out then if I were you I would knock on every door when you arrive and tell any dog owners that you have a rabbit. It would be terrible if a tragedy happened


----------



## Splodge (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies - wry, but accepting smile, for you jokers out there - but a big thanks for the very helpful ones. 

Your suggestions are pretty much as I had imagined - habituation and being aware of dogs etc, so I am grateful for confirmation of these things. It was lovely to hear the successes of Rosie the travel companion. That is very heartening indeed. Sorry to hear that she is no longer with you. 

Fortunately I do have a wonderful rabbit sitter if we are ever away - but it would be even better if our rabbit could come too, on occasions, if he was happy to travel. 

Great to hear that other pets travel well too - we have travelled with degus, who like the mice, were quite content - intrigued to hear about the parrots! 

Many thanks and best wishes to all


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

When we were walking our parrot at the newark show, we met a lady who travels with 3 pet rats, she kept one of them in her hood.

We should arrange a pet show rally


----------

